# Deleting a post



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I can't see how to delete a post of mine, is it possible somehow? I've had one or two instances in the last couple of days where I've replied to something and then wished I hadn't for one reason or another, but I couldn't find a way to delete what I'd posted.

ETA - this is really quickly after I've posted. I know some board software only allows edits for a certain length of time, but in these cases it was almost straight away.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click the lower 3 vertical dots on the right side of your post, click delete.
Hoggy.  ,


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

There's only the set of dots in the top right corner of my post, I don't have a lower 3. The top ones (outside of the post itself) say "Edit thread" or "Create Poll", and I imagine they're only there for the thread starter.










If I click the three dots in the top right corner of the post, I get the choice to show only my posts, edit the post, or report it.










Maybe it's a permissions thing.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I will log in as my other self & try it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Droopsnoot, Yes, it appears only admin can delete posts, "normal" members can't even delete their own posts.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Ah, OK. Seems a little strange, but I'll just have to think before I post.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

droopsnoot said:


> ETA - this is really quickly after I've posted. I know some board software only allows edits for a certain length of time, but in these cases it was almost straight away.


Members can edit new posts for the first 24 hours as much as needed. Otherwise you can edit any posts up to 10 times within a 7 day period. 

Moderators and Admins have the ability to edit or delete any post as needed. If you run out of edits or need a post removed, please use the Report feature to highlight the post to the mod team and include the reason for the edit/removal. They will be able to review the report and take actions as needed. You may also use the Report to highlight threads that need closed so that they won't receive additional replies (example sold items in the marketplace). 

Daniel


----------

